# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ข้อเขียนเกี่ยวกับการเข่นฆ่ายุงด้วยกัน แมลงต่างๆ ด้วยเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน พ่นยุง กำจัดยุง พ่นแมลงต่างๆ

## teerapon12

ข้อเขียนเกี่ยวกับการคว่ำยุงและ แมลงต่างๆ ด้วยเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน พ่นยุง กำจัดยุง พ่นแมลงต่างๆ 
โรคไข้เลือดออก ถือเอาว่า โรคติดเชื้อซึ่งมีสาเหตุมาจาก ไวรัสเดงกี่ (Dengue virus) อาการของโรคนี้มีความคล้ายคลึงกับโรคไข้หวัดในช่วงแรก จึงทำให้ผู้ป่วยเข้าใจคลาดเคลื่อนได้ว่าตนเป็นเพียงโรคไข้หวัด และทำให้ไม่ได้รับการรักษาที่ถูกต้องในทันที โรคไข้เลือดออกมีอาการและความรุนแรงของโรคหลายระดับตั้งแต่ไม่มีอาการหรือมีอาการเล็กน้อยไปจนถึงเกิดภาวะช็อกซึ่งเป็นสาเหตุที่ทำให้ผู้ป่วยเสียชีวิต สถิติในปี พ.ศ. 2554 รายงานโดย กลุ่มโรคไข้เลือดออก สำนักโรคติดต่อนำโดยแมลง กรมควบคุมโรค กระทรวงสาธารณสุข พบว่า มีอัตราป่วย 107.02 และอัตราป่วยตาย 0.10 ซึ่งหมายความว่า ในประชากรทุก 100,000 คน 
จะมีผู้ที่ป่วยเป็นไข้เลือดออกได้ถึง 107.02 คน และมีผู้เสียชีวิตจากโรคนี้ 0.1 คน
ท่า 
อาการของโรคนี้คล้ายคลึงกับโรคไข้หวัด กล่าวคือ มีอาการไข้ อ่อนเพลีย ปวดเมื่อยกล้ามเนื้อ แต่แตกต่างกันที่ ไข้จะสูงกว่ามาก โดยอาจมีไข้สูงกว่า 40 องศาเซลเซียส ผู้ป่วยจะมีหน้าแดง และปวดเมื่อยกล้ามเนื้อค่อนข้างมากกว่า หากทำการทดสอบโดยการรัดต้นแขนด้วยสายรัด (Touniquet test) จะพบจุดเลือดออก ผู้ป่วยอาจมีเลือดออกผิดปกติ 
เช่น เลือดกำเดาไหล เลือดออกตามไรฟัน หรืออาการเลือดออกผิดปกติอื่นๆ และในบางรายที่มีอาการรุนแรงมากๆ อาจพบอาการซึม เหงื่อออก มือเท้าเย็น ชีพจรเต้นเบาแต่เร็ว ปวดท้องโดยเฉพาะบริเวณใต้ชายโครงขวา ปัสสาวะลดลง อาจถึงกับช็อกและเสียชีวิตได้ โดยอาการนำของภาวะช็อกมักเริ่มจากการมีไข้ลดลง ดังนั้นหากพบว่าผู้ป่วยเริ่มมีไข้ลดลงตามด้วยอาการดังที่กล่าวมา ควรรีบแจ้งแพทย์หรือนำผู้ป่วยส่งโรงพยาบาลทันที 
ในเด็กที่ป่วยด้วยโรคไข้เลือดออก มักพบว่า มีอาการในระยะเริ่มต้นเพียงเล็กน้อยเท่านั้น 
ซึ่งหากผู้ปกครองละเลยการพาผู้ป่วยไปรับการรักษาที่โรงพยาบาล ก็มีโอกาสที่ผู้ป่วยเด็กจะเสียชีวิตเนื่องจากการรักษาที่ล่าช้าได้
 ดังนั้นผู้ปกครองจึงควรสงสัยไว้ก่อนว่าบุตรหลานที่มีอาการไข้สูงในฤดูฝนอาจเป็นโรคไข้เลือดออก และควรรีบพาบุตรหลานไป
รับการปกปักรักษา
1. การป้องกันทางกายภาพ ได้แก่ 
 ; ;  ปิดภาชนะเก็บน้ำด้วยฝาปิด อย่าง มีผาปิดปากโอ่งน้ำ ตุ่มน้ำ ถังเก็บน้ำ หรือถ้าไม่มีฝาปิด ก็วางคว่ำลงหากยังไม่ต้องการใช้ เพื่อป้องกันไม่ให้กลายเป็นที่วางไข่ของยุงลาย 
 ; ;  เปลี่ยนน้ำในแจกันดอกไม้สดบ่อยๆ อย่างน้อยทุกๆ 7 วัน 
 ; ;  ปล่อยปลากินลูกน้ำลงในภาชนะเก็บน้ำ เช่น โอ่ง ตุ่ม ภาชนะละ 2-4 ตัว รวมถึงอ่างบัวและตู้ปลาก็ควรมีปลากินลูกน้ำเพื่อคอยควบคุมจำนวนลูกน้ำยุงลายเช่นกัน 
 ; ;  ใส่เกลือลงน้ำในจานรองขาตู้กับข้าว เพื่อควบคุมและกำจัดลูกน้ำยุงลาย โดยใส่เกลือ 2 ช้อนชา ต่อความจุ 250 มิลลิลิตร 
พบว่าสามารถควบคุมลูกน้ำได้นานกว่า 7 วัน 
ปกป้องรักษาโดยใช้เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน 
โดยเครื่องพ่นของควันที่มีคุณภาพดี ต้องเป็นเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน ที่นำเข้าจากต่างประเทศ เช่น ประเทศเกาหลี ประเทศ เยอรมัน และ ประเทศจีน เพราะเป็นประเทศที่มีความเชี่ยวชาญทางด้าน การผลิตเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน และ มีเทคโนลียี ที่ทันสมัย และ ล้ำหน้า โดยปกติแล้วเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน ควนจะมีควันเยอะๆตอนพ่น เพื่อที่จะทำให้แมลงต่างๆ ตาย เมื่อโดยควัน วิธีการผสมเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน เพื่อใช้พ่น  ต้องผสมน้ำยาเคมีกำจัดแมลง กับ น้ำมันเบนซิน เพื่อทำการพ่น โดยใช้เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน  วิธีการเก็บรักษา เครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน
ควรเก็บเครื่องให้พ้นมือเด็ก และควรทำความสะอาดเครื่องอยู่สม่ำเสมอ เพื่อยืดอายุการใช้งานเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน
พรรณของเครื่องพ่นหมอกควัน ขนาดเล็กขนาดใหญ่ 
เครื่องพ่นหมอกควันมีหลายชนิด หลายแบบ แล้วแต่การใช้งานของหน้างานต่างๆ อาทิเช่นขนาดเล็ก เหมาะกับการใช้ในบ้านเรือน สวนอาหาร และ สวนย่อมต่างๆ ที่มีบริเวณ ขนาดพื้นที่ไม่กว้างมากนัก แต่เครื่องใหญ่ เหมาะสำหรับการใช้ในพื้นที่บริเวณกว้างและใหญ่ อาทิเช่น หมู่บ้านจัดสรร โครงการหมู่บ้านต่างๆ ที่มีอนาเขตกว้างขวาง ข้อแตกต่างระหว่าง 2 แบบนี้ ก็ คือ แบบเล็กจะพกพาสะดวก และเสียงไม่ดังขณะพ่น แต่ก็ จะสามารถพ่นได้ไม่เยอะหรือนานเท่ากับ ขนาดเครื่องใหญ่เนื่องเครื่องใหญ่มีถังเก็บน้ำมันที่ใหญ่กว่า ส่วนเครื่องใหญ่ ก็จะสามารถพ่นได้ในระยะที่ไกลกว่าเครื่องแบบเล็ก แต่ก็ จะเสียงดังกว่า เครื่อง เล็ก 
นั้นก็ คือวิธีการปกป้อง ยุงและแมลงต่างๆ เนื่องด้วย เครื่อง พ่นหมอกควัน เครื่องกำจัดยุง พ่นยุง

----------


## teerapon12

ดันครับบบบบบบ

----------


## teerapon12

ดันครับบบบบบบ

----------


## teerapon12

ดันครับบบบบบบ

----------


## teerapon12

ดันครับบบบบบบ

----------


## teerapon12

ดันครับบบบบบบ

----------


## teerapon12

ดันครับบบบบบบ

----------


## teerapon12

ดันครับบบบบบบ

----------


## teerapon12

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

ดันครับบบบบบบ

----------


## teerapon12

Uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

up upppppp

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppppp7

----------


## teerapon12

ดันหน่อยค่ะ

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppppppp10

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppppp10

----------


## teerapon12

upppppppp11

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppp11

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppp11

----------

